# attaching pressure treated deck boards?



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

What's your decking material?
Why are you going 12"o.c.?
You don't need to fasten to every joist but it will probably bounce as you're walking on it.
It also means you'll only be fastening every 24" 
What's up with this method?

I hate SS. They're soft.


----------



## trimdoctor (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm using 5/4 pressure treated deck boards. I'm going 2x12 12" OC, because I like overkill and I dont like decks that are spongy. Also, it is a big deck and we I want it to be able to hold lots of people....we are party animals.


----------



## kcremodeling (Mar 3, 2010)

If you don't want your deck to be spongy, don't use the 5/4 decking. You would be better of going on 16 O.C. and using solid 2x.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

kcremodeling said:


> If you don't want your deck to be spongy, don't use the 5/4 decking. You would be better of going on 16 O.C. and using solid 2x.


 
Yep, I agree. Only difference is you lose the bevel.


----------



## fulton 22175 (Mar 16, 2011)

i would srew every board if the decking is wet it will eventually shrink and by not screwing every board may cause it to warp in a bad way


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

canadaclub said:


> Yep, I agree. Only difference is you lose the bevel.


you're using 2 x 12 @ 12" o.c. ..what's your span?:huh:

2x6 decking would be a huge upgrade but not sure if you could get it in a select or better grade like you can with 5/4

If the bevel is of concern, a 5/16" roundover on a router works well....done it...do it all the time.....(that's another thread)

I'd frame it at 19 3/16" o.c. That's the perfect blend between 16 and 24 o.c
The nailing pattern is much more pleasing to the eye and you can get your a$$ and your tools between the joists.

Why 19-3/16".....?:wink:


----------



## pjordan4477 (Mar 15, 2011)

Cedar or pine?

16" OC and 2x6 is the only way to go. The 5/4 board just don't last as long in my opinion.

Use the coated screws, use pressure treat lumber. Screw at every joist.

Good decks are done right. Bad decks, cut corners during construction.


----------



## rodm1 (Dec 27, 2009)

fulton 22175 said:


> i would srew every board if the decking is wet it will eventually shrink and by not screwing every board may cause it to warp in a bad way


I ran into this problem. I should have left the screw heads above the deck surface until it dried out. Now they are loose and the heads will be below deck serface after tightening them up.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

You say you overkill OK but don't skimp where overkill is needed nail/screw at every joist at Min of 2 screws about 1" in from edge. If using pressure treated lumber do not separate put tight next to each other because they will separate on their own when drying out and you will have a nice gap. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

I did my sisters deck in late summer and returned to it late next spring to tighten it all up again and it is so strong she actually parks her Harley on it. I put a ramp at one end so she could keep it out of the weather.

cheers


----------

